# Messy fur



## Momto3boys (Mar 10, 2010)

I have never owned a longer haired dog before, we just recently brought home our Miniature Schnauzer puppy and all this grooming is new to me.

However, I'm not sure this is a usual problem or not but the insides of Dixie's legs are always "crusty", I don't know how else to describe it, it's just the insides of her back legs.

Im guessing it's because everything is starting to melt here so when she squats to pee she is getting the insides of her legs wet BUT why is it drying hard? 

I also don't want to bath her constantly....

Have any of you guys ever run into this problem?


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have and it turns out my dog has an inverted vulva. She also gets crusty/crystaly pee on her belly. Here is a link to it http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/ins-outs.html when Bella first came home I tested her PH and it was above 8 (I test all the time for my cat so thought I better test hers) I have been adding cranberry to her food everyday and more water because her vulva issue makes her prone to UTIs.

It could just be that because your puppy has longer fur on its legs its getting pee there and drying up hard. I also have to keep Bellas fur on her legs short so it doesnt drag when she pees.

Edited to add* I have to bath Bella 2-4 times a week...although she better now than 6 weeks ago when we got her...probably because I gave her a short haircut around her tummy and butt area.


----------



## Momto3boys (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting....I never thought of something like that.

Her belly is 100% clean, nothing on there. She is going to the vet tomorrow to get her needles so I will have her check it out, I wasn't even going to mention it to her but I am definately going to now.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

You should be able to tell just by looking at it, our other dogs vulva is normal and just sticks out, but with Bella it looks pushed in a bit, kinda like an outie belly button would. There is a fold of skin all the way around it and if we pull on the hair the vulva pops out (gross I know but we have to do this to clean inside the folds) but when you let go it pops right back in.

Definatly mention it to your vet, because even if her vulva is normal they may want to test the urine for crystals.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I hope all went well at the vets today and your puppy is fine, just needing a hair cut on its legs


----------



## Momto3boys (Mar 10, 2010)

Dixie's diagnoses is......a hairy bird 

So when she pees the hair on her bird is absorbing some of the urine, then it drips 2-3 times which ends up on her legs when she walks, LOL

everything is A-OK down there, she said to just take a damp cloth with baking soda and wipe her down in the evening and everything will be fine.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats good


----------

